# My does aren't coming into heat!



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

My 2 doelings that were born this year come into heat every 18 days just like clock work.

But I have 2 older does that are not coming in yet. One doe came into heat a month and a half ago and has not come in again, I know that she was not bred. The other doe has not come in at all. I remember last year she didn't come into heat until end of Oct. so I am thinking that this is the case with her. 

Should I be concerned??? I have a buck so the smell is in the air and they can see him and flirt with him but that doesn't seem to be enough. The nights are getting cold and we are having fall weather.

Any thoughts.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you are really wanting kids I would put the buck in with them, they might be coming into heat but not making a fuss about it (idk). If your goats are like mine and the noise they make you will know when they are bred lol


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My 1 year old and two year old have come into heat a little late on September 17 and 23 normally they come into heat the end of august or within the first week of September. However my 4yo just came into heat yesterday and it only lasted ten hours when normally she is in raging heat for three days so maybe your missing it or they are just being late.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I feel your pain. 
In my case I have a yearling doe I sent to another breeder to be bred Sept. 4th. The breeder has seen no signs
she has been bred or come in heat. I bought another doe from the same breeder at a production sale and decided
to breed that one to the same buck. No news about that doe coming in heat yet either! crap..
I had two older does here at the house that hadn't come in yet that I put CIDRs in. That is supposed to work for
out of season breeding... we'll see if that works or not. I'm pulling the CIDRs Sunday or Monday along with Lute
the day before and PG 600 when the CIDRs come out.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My does are late this year as well. I am sure the crazy fall heat has something to do with it. Now that it is actually getting to be like autumn; I am hoping to see some action.
Our bucks this year are young and do not have a lot of odor to them. I let one of the bigger does in with one of them just to see if he knows what to do. Yep, he knows, and is tall enough to get the job done. Hopefully the girls will be cooperating soon.
Last year I had one come into heat in September and then not again until January. She bred then and we had June babies!!!
Good luck with your girls.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> Our bucks this year are young and do not have a lot of odor to them. ls.


 I think this can be a factor. It's just a young buck that I'm trying to get
my yearlings bred to at the breeders and he has like 10 does in his pen 
to get bred. He might be having a hard time getting all that done.
The teaser I'm using this year is a yearling and plenty big enough, but
he doesn't have that extreme odor or put out the loud strange buck noises
I like to hear. I think it makes a difference.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, at least it looks like I am not alone. I will just keep a close watch on the girls and see if I can see any signs I am missing. They gave me pretty clear signs last year....


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I am having the reverse proplem. My buckilng is less than 5 months old and is try to breed everything. He has been that way since the day he arrived. He is not tall enough for the older does, thank God, but I just bought a doeling from a production sale this past weekend and he jumped a 50 inch fence to get to her. 

My older does are all screwed up with the heat, cold, rain and now cold. I got get these does to all cycle at the same time so I can take them to the buck I want them breed to and get keep this buckling from breeding the doeling.

They might be having a blind estrus. Expose them to te buck you want to breed them and observe is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

None of my goats have come into heat yet either. One of them doesn't until December but the others always have around this time. My buck is raring to go but the girls just aren't cooperating.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd put the buck in with the Does as mentioned and see if it helps.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

None of mine are, either. Not really concerned yet as I don't want them to start breeding until late this month at the soonest but it does have me wondering what the deal is.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I put Star in with Midnight again today just to sort of give her the idea. She ran from him and screamed bloody murder. But at least she got a whiff of him and maybe he got things jump started. I wanted to get her bred in September and here we are getting well into Oct.

I had a terrible thought this morning! The buck ran with the does until he was 4 months old. What if they are all pregnant already!??! I do not think this has happened as I watched them closely and he was pretty imature and I did not see any activity at all. But if another 3 weeks goes by with no heats I may do some checking.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I had put my buck in in the end of August. He may have gotten one of the 1yrolds about 2wks ago, so I'm watching her. He did get the other two a few days ago.
My ND girls aren't coming into heat yet, which is ok since I can only breed two this year- the doeling is way too small!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Finally*

Star finally showed sign of an honest-to-goodness heat this morning. I put her in with Midnight and after some token protesting she stood. And the little goof kept giving up too soon.:hair:

I left them alone together and later there was evidence that he had finally succeeded. So, whereas I did not see the deed done, I am sure it was.
I am fully a month behind last year's schedule. Bummer, but right now I am just glad something has happened.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I had one come in heat today that hadn't come in heat at all since about Sept. 1 when she was bred to 
the nice red buck kid I sold. It's a long ways from the most important breeding I have going on right now,
but I was hoping for a keepsake of that cool red goat. Her six month old daughter came in heat at the
same time and I'm hoping against the odds it's some weird goat thing and she's actually bred, but it 
always takes me awhile to digest bad news.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with Pam. I have had my buck in with the girls to try and get them bred.One was in heat 3rd wk of september. Although she just came back in on the 13th so hopefully she takes this time (she is a ff). The other two were in on the 28th and no sign of coming back in (hopefully they took) also both FF. My little guys I'm hoping to breed in November, except one doeling from this year she is way too small. One of the little bucklings is def. in rut but I'm not sure the other one is yet. He was very sick in the summer so I'm wondering if that has delayed him??


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

My older girls are still not coming in. I noticed one of them had a white discharge this morning but she was not spending any time at the flirting with the buck. But hopefully this is a sign that she is getting close to coming in.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Peggy, lots of people here (In Canada) are having that problem too, almost everyone I've talked to. One friend of mine has also tried luting a couple does to bring them into heat and even that did not work. I'm sure it has something to do with the crazy weather we've had this year. BUT these are also folks who don't pasture breed, they only hand breed.

I pasture breed, and every doe on the farm is bred and settled here now. Do you have your does in with the buck?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't have the does in with the buck cause I have a Sr. and a Jr. buck at the moment and I want to make sure they are bred to the appropriate buck. The does and bucks are separated by a fence and they can get nose to nose if they want. I have noticed that when the young ones (they come in like clockwork) have come into heat, they go right for the buck pen and hang around there with their head through the fence. I am not in a panic to breed the older does, but it is just curious why the older does haven't come into heat. My Jr. buck is going to a new home at the end of the month and then I can let the Sr. buck in with the does. It is interesting that you said a lot of people in Canada are having the same problem.


----------

